# Amicalola wading after rain



## Lman1997 (Dec 12, 2016)

I was wanting to wade fish amicalola above. Hwy 53 on Wednesday, I was looking to see how much the water rises there and how fast t will be moving, we are supposed to get a quarter inch Today any help is appreciated


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

No more rain than we have had I think it will not rise much at all. I have fished there twice since the DH started and I wish it would rise a bit. It really fished great for me both times. I fished both sections, steel bridge and 53.


----------



## Lman1997 (Dec 13, 2016)

TheTroutWhisperer said:


> No more rain than we have had I think it will not rise much at all. I have fished there twice since the DH started and I wish it would rise a bit. It really fished great for me both times. I fished both sections, steel bridge and 53.



Sounds like it's still fishing good, were they going after naturals yet, or were they still on the flashy eaters


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Dec 13, 2016)

They were really going after a girdle bug for me. I had a piece of shot above it to get it down. I used a golden jigstone in faster water.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm going to give the AMI a go at first light in the morning. With the warm weather I expect it to get crowded pretty quick... Haven't fished over there since mid December.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Feb 13, 2017)

After years of hearing there are no browns in the AMI I found out first hand there are. Glad I had a witness, there was another gentlemen on the other side of the stream as I almost had it to hand I told him it was a brown.. I kept staring at it just to be sure. I lifted it up to look at it and show him and he was also very surprised. Sorry I did not keep it long enough to snap a photo. It wasn't a dinker either, it was 16-17". Later that day I got checked by the DNR and told him I caught a brown, he agreed there are a few in there. As far as a report the fishing was good in the deeper water if you could get down to them. I never even went up to the steel bridge as the fishing at 53 was steady all morning. Nothing big but probably caught 25 or so in the 11-15" range.


----------

